# Is my zebra danio ready to lay eggs???



## mastermindc3pro (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey guys im new to this forum, and im hoping someone here can help me. I have a 30 gallon fresh water tank, and i started with 3 zebra danios and a few other fish. One of my zebras died, but now one of them just got really big, and im not sure if shes fat, ready to lay eggs, or even a she to be honest. She has the marks of a female from what I read and the other looks like a male. I attached the pictures so if any of you could help me out please let me know.

Thank you
-John-


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I find egg layers are always egging up. if the other males chase her and she gets thinner she has spawned.


----------

